# Root's crontab weg



## Quest (20. Feb. 2010)

Hallo zusammen
Ich wollte grad einen neuen Eintrag in der Crontab von root einfügen und bin beim Parameter ausversehen um ein Zeichen verrutscht.
Jetzt hab ich statt crontab -e crontab -r gemacht und die crontab ist leer.
Kann mir bitte jemand die Zeilen von ISPconfig aus seiner Crontab rauskopieren damit ich sie bei mir wieder einfügen kann?


----------



## Laubie (20. Feb. 2010)

klaro:


```
* * * * * /usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log
30 00 * * * /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log
```


----------



## Quest (20. Feb. 2010)

Dankeschön
jetzt ist meine Crontab wieder vollständig ^^


----------

